

ISV Stardock: 2014 customer report [pdf] - walterbell
http://www.stardock.com/press/CustomerReports/Stardock2014.pdf

======
dandrews
This is truly refreshing style. Unlike the missives and pronouncements from
Mount Olympus that consumers are used to getting from corporations, Brad
Wardell's company apparently treats their customers more like... well,
partners.

It's not unusual for PR flacks to wax lyrical about "partnerships" with their
customers, but this report has an especial air of sincerity about it. It is
confiding without giving away state secrets, conversational, straightforward,
hopeful for the future. These are people I'd like to know better, or to
emulate. Kudos to its author.

~~~
walterbell
Also cool that they are investing their $100MM+ windfall (from the Windows 8
start button!) into a fund to improve distribution for indie ISVs. Let's hope
they can introduce new discovery mechanisms for quality software.

